# Mange



## Robo Buck (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello, I have noticed a week ago that my outdoor cat has been itching and scratching at her ears and now has very little hair left on them. Followed by my brothers Germn Shepherd dog arm pits  losing lots of hair and has red skin. It has been slowly spreading to his belly and just today, I went to see my rabbits and all 3 of them have it on their ears.  I'm worried it might spread to my geese and pigeons. I don't know what to do as it cost over '$100 for my local vet to treat this and I have read they will give them a shot and then a few months later, it may occur again.  Do you know any natural remedies that you have used that  have worked ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 21, 2013)

probably sarcoptic mange and yes usually more than one treatment is necessary.

This kind of mange will continue to spread it is awful. Despite what medical proffessionals will tell you, people can also contract this.
I worked with canines for years... ask me how many times I ended up with it after treating other peoples animals.  I would get it on my arms mostly and face and neck from handling the animals.

It is well worth the money spent and you really want to address this quickly. It will not go away by itself and if it continues it will get progressively worse and then you are looking at more medicine for the animals, they will be miserable too. 

3 animals at $100... $33 each... not bad. 

Treat or destroy all the bedding too.


----------

